# Prisoners not allowed to vote?



## Kristjan (Jun 27, 2001)

Talked to a friend a couple of days ago about democracy and such in USA (Bush has recently been to Sweden, you might have heard of the riots?). He told me that if you once have been in prison in America you lose your right to vote in elections, forever. Is this true? If not (I highly doubted what he told me), are you allowed to vote when in prison?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 27, 2001)

You are not allowed to vote in prison, which sounds quite normal to me 

There were debates last year I think to allow inmates to vote (at least here in MA) but the whole issue died out.


----------



## rharder (Jun 27, 2001)

Everyone in my office (at the Pentagon) seems to think that if you're a felon (been convicted of a crime for which the maximum jail time is greater than one year) then you lose your right to vote. I think the Admiral's right--there was some discussion of changing that, but I don't think anything happened.

You lose a lot of rights when you're a felon. You can't vote (apparently), you can't own a firearm, I'm pretty sure you <em>don't</em> lose your drivers license though.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 27, 2001)

pentagon 
I am looking for an intership lol ... can u get me in 
he he he.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 27, 2001)

Pentagon! Hey, does that mean that they are using Macs! I heard that the Army and Navy had replaced their NT Servers do to security problems. Wow, I hope your in a position to help influence the people who buy computers there, that would be very cool!


----------



## rharder (Jun 28, 2001)

True, the Army moved its main www.army.mil server to Macs some time ago. Kinda funny: the "weaknesses" of the Mac like no remote login or command line made it a specially secure web server! Guess they won't be upgrading to Mac OS X.

No, we use windows at work. I just keep my TiBook by my desk. Our graphics department of course has some really cool Macs.

Hey, anybody can work at the Pentagon. Come on over! We've got a college guy in our office for the summer. There are lots of programs like that.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 28, 2001)

I was looking for an intership 
FBI wasnt quite to my liking lol....
I looked at the CIA ... which I like ... it's a two summer commitment
(I hope I pass all those background checks....damn... I knew that one nighter with that really hot norwegian woman would come back to haunt me )

Is there a specific link for internships @ the pentagon ??
Can I use u as a reference lol 


Admiral
PS: dont you think my username is going to create some friction with the brass of the pentagon ????


----------



## rharder (Jun 28, 2001)

Who knows? Maybe with a handle like AdmiralAK you'll end up with some sort of executive internship, if such a thing exists.

I don't know quite how the internships and what-nots work. I think part of the confusion is that there <em>isn't</em> a single place to start. I'll see if anyone knows anything.

What do you want to do?

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 28, 2001)

Something to do with computers lol  ... or preferably foreign languages


----------

